# Ling Ling’s dental bone nightmare



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone who has known Ling Ling knows she is very food motivated, and will inhale anything in her path. Last night I gave her a dental bone after dinner and in a matter of minutes it was gone. Next came this terrified panic look on her face and she began gagging and frothing at the mouth. I knew a piece of the bone must have been lodged in her throat.
First I opened her mouth and tried to see or swipe anything from the back of her throat. Next was my attempt with the heimlich maneuver, and to be honest, I wasnt sure I was doing it right. I took a class over 8 years ago and I have never needed to use it, until now.
Anyway, that didnt help.
Now Ling is frothing more and a whistling sound was coming out of her mouth and her tongue looked blue. I threw her in the car and sped to the ER, with her on my lap, still frothing.

ER takes her in and immediately put her on oxygen, and then proceeds to tell me, there is only one doctor there with 3 emergencies, expect to be here for a good part of the night.
Now its 1 a.m and she still hasn’t been seen, other than the doctor taking a quick look but couldn't see anything, and once he was free, he would do an ultrasound and possibly surgery to remove it, depending on where it was.
I asked to see her because she was just a room over sitting in a crate, and no longer on the oxygen. I would much rather hold her at this point, than a crate. She actually seemed better. She was no longer frothing, not choking, breathing without difficulty, so I decided to take her home and would watch her. The ER agreed it was ok and felt comfortable with me with “watch and see” and to bring her back if she starts vomiting.
This morning she woke in good spirits, and actually wanted to eat. I gave her a tiny bit of food that she gobbled down, and did not vomit up, which was a good sign.
Anyway, by the time we got home last night, it was 2 a.m and I was mentally drained to even attempt a cleanup of her frothing in my car, so I went to do it this morning and what do you know, there sits a big chunk of bone in a pile of froth! She must of spit it up on the way there but it was so dark, I didnt even notice, nor did I hear or feel her make any vomiting sounds or movements.
It was such a scary thing to watch. I literally thought she was going to die in my arms on the way there. That whistling sound sounded like her last breath every time.
The positive is that she willbe okay and I got to see her lovie self for a whole night. She didnt want to leave my side and was so affectionate. I missed that in her 😪 That was until this morning when she was back to her evil feeling good naughty self again 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am surprised how easily they can choke. Glad she is OK. Luck choked on a bit of kibble once, but I was able to grab it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I am surprised how easily they can choke. Glad she is OK. Luck choked on a bit of kibble once, but I was able to grab it.


Thank you Walter. Suki choked on kibble when she first came to me, which is why I took the heimlich course. That was scary enough! This was something I never, ever want to witness again. It was living your worse nightmar.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank God you could even drive in such a state of panic! They really, really know how to give us a fright! I know they can choke on anything or even w/out something like Kitzi did when he severed the tendon that holds the valve on his heart shut. Had D not been there to drive I may not have made it. He ran every stop light! 
I am so glad she is ok---so, so glad! The little stinker!
PS: I have heard of pups choking on blueberries so I bite them in half before handing over to Lisi!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That must have been so scary. Thank goodness she's ok.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How frightening! I'm glad it turned out okay (except for the car cleanup!)

I inhaled a vitamin pill that has just a light coating. It was very scary. I finished coughing it out several days later. I thought my trachea was just irritated!

I think I had read things like that about Greenies.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, was it one of the newer softer ones? Our vet gifts us those after a dental but I regift them to my friend who has a bit bigger dog---have always been afraid to try them. These are called C.E.T. Veggiedent FR35H Tartar Control Chews for Dogs. Does ANYONE here use these for maltese?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thank God you could even drive in such a state of panic! They really, really know how to give us a fright! I know they can choke on anything or even w/out something like Kitzi did when he severed the tendon that holds the valve on his heart shut. Had D not been there to drive I may not have made it. He ran every stop light!
> I am so glad she is ok---so, so glad! The little stinker!
> PS: I have heard of pups choking on blueberries so I bite them in half before handing over to Lisi!


Well, you are her Nuna’ (godmother) aren’t you. I should have sent her to you a long time ago for some manners, on eating properly instead of inhaling her food 😉
Funny you should mention driving, I checked my driving conditions on my phone for last night and it said my driving condition were poor. I was driving erratic, took sharp corners, slammed on the brakes, was speeding…oh my 🤦🏻‍♀️ I usually drive painfully slow. Honestly though, I didnt think she was breathing and I couldn’t let her die. I have to hope that my doing the Heimlich maneuver helped, where she coughed it up on the way there.
I wish she would let me brush her teeth like the others. I don’t know how else I could clean them.
Here she is ready and waiting for Halloween.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> That must have been so scary. Thank goodness she's ok.


Omgosh…Kathy, I have been wondering how you and Piper were doing. So nice to see you here again. I feel like it’s been a long time. I’ve missed you both!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mss said:


> How frightening! I'm glad it turned out okay (except for the car cleanup!)
> 
> I inhaled a vitamin pill that has just a light coating. It was very scary. I finished coughing it out several days later. I thought my trachea was just irritated!
> 
> I think I had read things like that about Greenies.


Thankyou. 
Actually the car wasn’t too bad, lol. Her froth didn’t smell at all. I think she quietly regurgitated it up, which is why I didn’t realize it came out.
Ive also heard and known about Greenies, which is why I’ve been buying the dentalife ones. They are a bit softer and VOHC approved. She treats every meal, and treat like it’s her last meal. Instead of chewing slowly, she inhales. I’ve been to the ER 4 times with her from overeating. She’s quick to eat and if I look away for a minute, she will devour my other two girl’s meals, and then bloats. She is too much. There is no such thing as with her stopping when full, no such thing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, even though this is totally serious, you make me laugh! Lisi never ever gets enough to eat no matter how much she gets---unless she is not doing well---then she won't eat. I love Ling-Ling!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, even though this is totally serious, you make me laugh! Lisi never ever gets enough to eat no matter how much she gets---unless she is not doing well---then she won't eat. I love Ling-Ling!


And we both love you ❤ seriously, if I don’t find some humor with these three,I would lose my mind. On a another note, Lisi and Ling have the love of food in common~surprising they are not overweight!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Omgosh…Kathy, I have been wondering how you and Piper were doing. So nice to see you here again. I feel like it’s been a long time. I’ve missed you both!


We've been doing good. Pipper has a dental coming up on Nov 2nd so I'm dreading that. Hubby and I had covid last month and my main concern was that we might give it to Pipper but fortunately we didn't so all is well 😁
I check in here all the time, just don't post very often . I miss all the old gang. I hope you're doing well other than your scare the other night.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> We've been doing good. Pipper has a dental coming up on Nov 2nd so I'm dreading that. Hubby and I had covid last month and my main concern was that we might give it to Pipper but fortunately we didn't so all is well 😁
> I check in here all the time, just don't post very often . I miss all the old gang. I hope you're doing well other than your scare the other night.


I’m so sorry you and your husband got covid. I hope you both didn’t get too sick 🙏🏻 and your 100% back to feeling your usual. I have had more clients reschedule their appointments these last few months from Covid, all very sick even though they were vaccinated with both boosters. As for myself, I’ve been exposed so many times, yet always test negative, thankfully. I lose so much time from work which is the biggest downfall. I have to cancel everyone for at least 5 days until I’m clear of not having it.
As far as Piper, I’ll think of him on the 2nd. I hope everything goes well. I just realized Suki’s bottom tooth is loose where she had the bone graft and jaw surgery. The first available dental appointment with the specialist is 8 months away. I just hope it’s nothing serious and she doesn’t lose more bone in her jaw.
So glad to see you posting again ❤


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Omg! You must have been so frightened! Your heart must of stopped! Just reading this got me so worried as you wrote! I am so glad Your baby is ok. Thank god!!!! It makes me think twice when I give Cody cheerios I usually break them in half and sometimes don’t- I forever will be breaking them now. So glad Ling got it up ! I don’t know how you managed your composure. So Happy and Glad Ling is home and back to her old self!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Coster said:


> Omg! You must have been so frightened! Your heart must of stopped! Just reading this got me so worried as you wrote! I am so glad Your baby is ok. Thank god!!!! It makes me think twice when I give Cody cheerios I usually break them in half and sometimes don’t- I forever will be breaking them now. So glad Ling got it up ! I don’t know how you managed your composure. So Happy and Glad Ling is home and back to her old self!


Thank you! I have to say, it was the closest thing to death I’ve ever witnessed. 
I’m also thinking twice on the size of treats I might give now and tbh…it was pretty dumb on my part for even giving that dental bone. Out of desperation to clean her teeth, I bought these not even thinking of choking even though I have heard multiple times on the choking hazard they can be. I just never thought it would happen.
Live and learn 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank goodness she's OK! That is terrifying!


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Goodness gracious! I can’t even begin to imagine how scary that must have been! So happy that Ling is okay. Praise the good Lord! 



maddysmom said:


> Anyone who has known Ling Ling knows she is very food motivated, and will inhale anything in her path. Last night I gave her a dental bone after dinner and in a matter of minutes it was gone. Next came this terrified panic look on her face and she began gagging and frothing at the mouth. I knew a piece of the bone must have been lodged in her throat.
> First I opened her mouth and tried to see or swipe anything from the back of her throat. Next was my attempt with the heimlich maneuver, and to be honest, I wasnt sure I was doing it right. I took a class over 8 years ago and I have never needed to use it , until now.
> Anyway, that didnt help.
> Now Ling is frothing more and a whistling sound was coming out of her mouth and her tongue looked blue. I threw her in the car and sped to the ER, with her on my lap, still frothing.
> ...


----------



## Naomi (Nov 17, 2021)

maddysmom said:


> Anyone who has known Ling Ling knows she is very food motivated, and will inhale anything in her path. Last night I gave her a dental bone after dinner and in a matter of minutes it was gone. Next came this terrified panic look on her face and she began gagging and frothing at the mouth. I knew a piece of the bone must have been lodged in her throat. First I opened her mouth and tried to see or swipe anything from the back of her throat. Next was my attempt with the heimlich maneuver, and to be honest, I wasnt sure I was doing it right. I took a class over 8 years ago and I have never needed to use it , until now. Anyway, that didnt help. Now Ling is frothing more and a whistling sound was coming out of her mouth and her tongue looked blue. I threw her in the car and sped to the ER, with her on my lap, still frothing. ER takes her in and immediately put her on oxygen, and then proceeds to tell me, there is only one doctor there with 3 emergencies, expect to be here for a good part of the night. Now its 1 a.m and she still hasn’t been seen, other than the doctor taking a quick look but couldn't see anything, and once he was free, he would do an ultrasound and possibly surgery to remove it, depending on where it was. I asked to see her because she was just a room over sitting in a crate, and no longer on the oxygen. I would much rather hold her at this point, than a crate. She actually seemed better. She was no longer frothing, not choking, breathing without difficulty, so I decided to take her home and would watch her. The ER agreed it was ok and felt comfortable with me with “watch and see” and to bring her back if she starts vomiting. This morning she woke in good spirits, and actually wanted to eat. I gave her a tiny bit of food that she gobbled down, and did not vomit up, which was a good sign. Anyway, by the time we got home last night, it was 2 a.m and I was mentally drained to even attempt a cleanup of her frothing in my car, so I went to do it this morning and what do you know, there sits a big chunk of bone in a pile of froth! She must of spit it up on the way there but it was so dark, I didnt even notice, nor did I hear or feel her make any vomiting sounds or movements. It was such a scary thing to watch. I literally thought she was going to die in my arms on the way there. That whistling sound sounded like her last breath every time. The positive is that she willbe okay and I got to see her lovie self for a whole night. She didnt want to leave my side and was so affectionate. I missed that in her 😪 That was until this morning when she was back to her evil feeling good naughty self again 🤦🏻‍♀️


 OMG how terrifying. this is literally my biggest fear with my 3 fur babies; especially my baby girl, she doesn't chew she just swallows like there's no tomorrow. Glad you're baby is ok.


----------



## Tallulas Mom (11 mo ago)

maddysmom said:


> Anyone who has known Ling Ling knows she is very food motivated, and will inhale anything in her path. Last night I gave her a dental bone after dinner and in a matter of minutes it was gone. Next came this terrified panic look on her face and she began gagging and frothing at the mouth. I knew a piece of the bone must have been lodged in her throat.
> First I opened her mouth and tried to see or swipe anything from the back of her throat. Next was my attempt with the heimlich maneuver, and to be honest, I wasnt sure I was doing it right. I took a class over 8 years ago and I have never needed to use it , until now.
> Anyway, that didnt help.
> Now Ling is frothing more and a whistling sound was coming out of her mouth and her tongue looked blue. I threw her in the car and sped to the ER, with her on my lap, still frothing.
> ...


Oh my goodness! I pictured the whole story as I was reading it and I’m so glad both you and Ling Ling have a happy ending to the experience!! I’ve heard about dog choking and now I’m more paranoid. There are some very real dangers with a tiny dog. Everything i give mine is small but that doesn’t mean she is free of danger because she’s so small. Dental treats… are huge issue because she needs to chew them for the protection. If I cut them, it defeats the purpose. I’m using Ark Naturals and I only give it to her when with her. Time to take a class on dog life saving!! 

My dog Tallula loves blueberries. In the summer I’d give her one at a time and she’d roll around with it for quite awhile as though it’s a little ball  But after hearing that babies can choke on blueberries, I immediately thought of my dog. Now she gets a half at a time which seems to puzzle her (still new). I would not know how to do the Heimlich maneuver on a 4 lb dog for fear of hurting her. Now, I think i need a dog first aid class if it exists after learning of your experience. Thank you for sharing it! I’m a new puppy mommy and knowing all of these things can only help.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Thank goodness she's OK! That is terrifying!


Thanks Maggie!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Fahreen said:


> Goodness gracious! I can’t even begin to imagine how scary that must have been! So happy that Ling is okay. Praise the good Lord!


Thank you so much ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Naomi said:


> OMG how terrifying. this is literally my biggest fear with my 3 fur babies; especially my baby girl, she doesn't chew she just swallows like there's no tomorrow. Glad you're baby is ok.


It was definitely the scariest thing I’ve ever experienced. I haven’t slep since that happened. All I can think about is that whistling sound Ling was making, which means she wasn't getting air, all in a matter of 5 minutes before I threw her in the car. Keep eye on your baby who inhales her food. That’s exactly how my Ling Ling is. She eats like she will never get another meal 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Talllula’sMom said:


> Oh my goodness! I pictured the whole story as I was reading it and I’m so glad both you and Ling Ling have a happy ending to the experience!! I’ve heard about dog choking and now I’m more paranoid. There are some very real dangers with a tiny dog. Everything i give mine is small but that doesn’t mean she is free of danger because she’s so small. Dental treats… are huge issue because she needs to chew them for the protection. If I cut them, it defeats the purpose. I’m using Ark Naturals and I only give it to her when with her. Time to take a class on dog life saving!!
> 
> My dog Tallula loves blueberries. In the summer I’d give her one at a time and she’d roll around with it for quite awhile as though it’s a little ball  But after hearing that babies can choke on blueberries, I immediately thought of my dog. Now she gets a half at a time which seems to puzzle her (still new). I would not know how to do the Heimlich maneuver on a 4 lb dog for fear of hurting her. Now, I think i need a dog first aid class if it exists after learning of your experience. Thank you for sharing it! I’m a new puppy mommy and knowing all of these things can only help.


 Ling Ling is my only one out of my 3 girls who won’t let me brush her teeth, which is why I give her dental bones. I’ve tried drops, additives in their water, powders and those didn’t help, so I thought I would try these, which were different then her usual dog bone which is softer. I thought she would just gnaw on it 🤷🏻‍♀️

Regarding Heimlich maneuver classes~ my vet offered classes on it, which is where I took the class. You could even ask your vet to show you how, so you have an idea. That said, the class was very informative, and it couldn’t hurt for me to get a refresher, especially after this.

You seem like a very loving puppy mommy. I wish you all the luck with your fur baby 🦴🐶🦴


----------



## Tallulas Mom (11 mo ago)

maddysmom said:


> Ling Ling is my only one out of my 3 girls who won’t let me brush her teeth, which is why I give her dental bones. I’ve tried drops, additives in their water, powders and those didn’t help, so I thought I would try these, which were different then her usual dog bone which is softer. I thought she would just gnaw on it 🤷🏻‍♀️
> 
> Regarding Heimlich maneuver classes~ my vet offered classes on it, which is where I took the class. You could even ask your vet to show you how, so you have an idea. That said, the class was very informative, and it couldn’t hurt for me to get a refresher, especially after this.
> 
> You seem like a very loving puppy mommy. I wish you all the luck with your fur baby 🦴🐶🦴


Thank you for the suggestion! I absolutely will ask about the Heimlich when I return to my vet in a week. Regarding all the dental options you’ve tried…. Ditto!! I do multiple methods. One is “Plaque Off” which is a powder I sprinkle on her food. I use a tiny amount for her size but I think it’s worth a try if it helps. So far my vet says her teeth look excellent.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, was it one of the newer softer ones? Our vet gifts us those after a dental but I regift them to my friend who has a bit bigger dog---have always been afraid to try them. These are called C.E.T. Veggiedent FR35H Tartar Control Chews for Dogs. Does ANYONE here use these for maltese?


Sorry, I didn’t see this question. Interestingly enough from what the ER said, it would have been better had she had a softer dental bone. Because this was very hard, the likelihood of dissolving enough was next to nothing. The one she choked on was Purina dental chews for petite/tiny dogs. The softer ones I went back to were Dentalife.
Both approved for tarter and plaque by the dental association,


----------



## Tallulas Mom (11 mo ago)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, was it one of the newer softer ones? Our vet gifts us those after a dental but I regift them to my friend who has a bit bigger dog---have always been afraid to try them. These are called C.E.T. Veggiedent FR35H Tartar Control Chews for Dogs. Does ANYONE here use these for maltese?


Hi, yes I use them and give one to my dog only when I’m with her and in evening after her dinner. My vet recommended the Virbac veggiedent and another Virbac product called C.E.T. Hextra was highly recommended by a veterinary dental specialist (well known vet hospital) via a live webinar on dental care. My 4 lb dog takes multiple days of gnawing on both Virbac products. She usually leaves the last section if it—like 1/5 of the stick—which I think is best to throw out, especially after reading all on Ling!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Talllula’sMom said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! I absolutely will ask about the Heimlich when I return to my vet in a week. Regarding all the dental options you’ve tried…. Ditto!! I do multiple methods. One is “Plaque Off” which is a powder I sprinkle on her food. I use a tiny amount for her size but I think it’s worth a try if it helps. So far my vet says her teeth look excellent.


I was using the Plaque off for a few years with no luck 😪. Alot of it has to do with genetics. I brush their teeth every night, always have and by the time my Suki was 3 yrs. old, her jaw fractured due to bone loss. She lost all but 5 teeth. My oldest girl has beautiful teeth and hasn’t had many issues until she was around 8 yrs old and they are minor.
The best thing to do is brush. At least thats what our dental specialist said 🤷🏻‍♀️
The dog dental association which is www.vohc.org has alot of different things that are proven to work, so if Plaque Off fails, there are lots others.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Talllula’sMom said:


> Hi, yes I use them and give one to my dog only when I’m with her and in evening after her dinner. My vet recommended the Virbac veggiedent and another Virbac product called C.E.T. Hextra was highly recommended by a veterinary dental specialist (well known vet hospital) via a live webinar on dental care. My 4 lb dog takes multiple days of gnawing on both Virbac products. She usually leaves the last section if it—like 1/5 of the stick—which I think is best to throw out, especially after reading all on Ling!


Just remember it takes 2 seconds for them to choke.I was right there with Ling Ling when she swallowed a quarter of that bone and there was nothing I could have done for her. 
I will say, I'm totally jealous that your girl can eat the Veggiedent. Our dental specialist gave us some to try and I followed up and ordered more, because of how highly recommended they came.
It was great for a few days when all 3 of my girls had major GI issues from that one. Lacie ended up in the ER that weekend, ugh.


----------



## Tallulas Mom (11 mo ago)

I’m very aware of the choking danger especially after reading these posts! I alternate chews regularly because Lula isn’t interested in Virbac options all the time. She’s peculiar about it. So I literally have about 8 different dental chews from the VOHC approved list to alternate. I know brushing is best but we are still challenged with it. I have finger brushes, tiny brush size, long brushes, gauze… it sounds crazy but teeth have been my biggest preventive concern. Will keep trying… key is to keep it from being an unpleasant experience so I don’t push it. The vet does just great but my dog is much better for her than for me!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Talllula’sMom said:


> I’m very aware of the choking danger especially after reading these posts! I alternate chews regularly because Lula isn’t interested in Virbac options all the time. She’s peculiar about it. So I literally have about 8 different dental chews from the VOHC approved list to alternate. I know brushing is best but we are still challenged with it. I have finger brushes, tiny brush size, long brushes, gauze… it sounds crazy but teeth have been my biggest preventive concern. Will keep trying… key is to keep it from being an unpleasant experience so I don’t push it. The vet does just great but my dog is much better for her than for me!


Im sure you are very aware of the choking hazard I just had to say it out loud, lol. My girls are also very picky which dental chews they get, with the exception of Ling Ling who will eat anything that will fit in her mouth.
CET makes the tiniest tooth brush heads that fit in their tiny mouths. Its for both dogs and cats. It’s probably only a 1/4 in size. Do you have that one or the regular size dog one by CET, because that one did not fit in Suki’s mouth. It was much too big for a tiny mouth.
i attached a link from chewy








VIRBAC C.E.T. Dog & Cat Toothbrush, Color Varies - Chewy.com


Buy Virbac C.E.T. Dog & Cat Toothbrush, Color Varies at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Foxy the Maltese (7 mo ago)

Something similar happened with our dog. Thankfully he's still with us 19 years later. It was so terrifying. Im so glad your baby was okay! Must have been traumatic to some extent.


----------

